
A blueprint for DevOps success:How Rosetta Stone implemented continuous delivery - menlodave
https://insights.hpe.com/content/hpe-nxt/en/articles/2017/09/a-blueprint-for-devops-success-how-rosetta-stone-implemented-continuous-delivery.html
======
menlodave
Speak DevOps to me: Tips & Tricks. How Rosetta Stone does continuous delivery

